# Judgements - where are they listed?



## John_Galway (16 Oct 2007)

Hi all...

Had a business wind up with some debts earlier this year, i'm a sole trader, so my credit rating etc had takin a hit, 

*One question thought*, were are *Judgements *listed? As in creditors that have brought me to court, and had a judgment registered?

Have rang the court service etc , but its all seems to be a bit vauge, 

Thanks in adance, 

John.

_ps.. although its well intended, i dont need advice on Money Management, dont need to go see MABS etc, just some info on judgements would be great._


----------



## hope4711 (16 Oct 2007)

*Re: Judements - Where Are they listed??*

I think the central office in the Four Courts has a register but not 100% sure.  If i want a judgments search against somebody i contact law searchers eg Brady's to carry out a search against a name and for a specific time.  it's pretty reasonable.  That said if a person got a judgment against you they generally would have had to serve some documents on you at some stage.!!!


----------



## Bob the slob (17 Oct 2007)

Probably published in Stubs Gazette too.


----------



## Oracle24 (6 Jan 2008)

Contact Stubbs Gazette or Experian Ireland. Both publish forthnightly listings of judgements etc which most industries subscribe to


----------

